# 1 long beep 3 short beeps - black screen



## Artas1984 (Oct 4, 2016)

Core I7 5775C
Asus Z97-AR
Crucial Tactical 2X8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Gigabyte GeForce GTX780 Ti
Corsair HX850


For no reason whatsoever suddenly my screen turned black. Since i have another spare PC, i started checking for solution.

1. Removed the video card and placed into another computer connected to the same monitor - no problems.

2. Removed Crucial RAM and placed them into another computer - no problems.

3. Placed other Corsair RAM into this Z97-AR computer - same error beeps.

3. So either the motherboard is failing or the processor, definitely *NOT RAM* and *NOT VGA*.

So, any correct insight for the 1 long beep, 3 short beeps???


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2016)

Check the manual on the issue it should tell you what the beep code is.

EDIT after having a quick look though the manual seems like you have a led's to tell you what could be wrong.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97AR/HelpDesk_Manual/


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 4, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Check the manual on the issue it should tell you what the beep code is.



In the manual of the motherboard i don't see any info on error diagnostics. I would KINDLY APPRECIATE somebody to know the issue correctly. And for the sakes of not wasting our time, don't "google" me with this, because there are many different answers about this beep in google replies..


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2016)

check 1.8.2 of the manual, all so try resetting the bios and make sure the jumper is in the correct position.


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 4, 2016)

I looked through the manual and didnt see anything that would help. 

Can you test the power supply in the other computer?

I would reset the bios and just have one stick of ram installed and use the onboard video.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2016)

Artas1984 said:


> Core I7 5775C
> Asus Z97-AR
> Crucial Tactical 2X8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX780 Ti
> ...



Unless the motherboard you tested that memory on was the same exact motherboard, you can not rule out memory compatibility. As for the VGA I agree, if it works in one machine, it should work in all machines.

This link from Asus seems to allude to a VGA issue though. Obviously it is not the card, but it could be the slot, or even that the CPU is installed incorrectly or the socket has some bent pins in it as possibilities. https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1029959


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 4, 2016)

ASrock pointed to the debug LEDs on the board. Which one is lit up when you hear these beeps/during POST?

I'd also try reset BIOS to stock (regardless if you are there, reset it) and see if it boots.

Id think it NOT be memory either, but because I assume this was a running system and not something  just put together. If its good in another system, it should be good here.

I took a quick trip to google myself and typed in "post beep codes asus" and the first link showed a table directly from ASUS with the meaning of your code! Here is the result and the link:

*



			One continuous beep followed by three short beeps
		
Click to expand...

*


> * No VGA* detected



https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1029959

If that is indeed accurate, try switching PCIe slots with the VGA. Perhaps the PCIe slot crapped the bed. 

EDIT: Whatever you do, test ONE change at a time. Doing more than one won't tell you the source of the problem without back tracking to find it.


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 4, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> ASrock pointed to the debug LEDs on the board. Which one is lit up when you hear these beeps/during POST?
> If that is indeed accurate, try switching PCIe slots with the VGA. Perhaps the PCIe slot crapped the bed.



https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1029959

Indeed, looking deep into mobo layout during post i saw some VGA LED red blinking.


But here is the problem: i get this error beep even when GTX780 Ti is removed and i am using just the CPU graphics...

So, after all this, i took all the parts of my PC and placed them into another motherboard - MSI Z97 Gaming 3 - and had no beep errors. So the problem is pinpointed, only it is strange that the indication of this was a VGA signal....


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 4, 2016)

It's possible that pcie slot is borked enough it won't post regardless. But it does seem like a board problem of some sort at this point. 

Any bulging caps or look out of place?


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 4, 2016)

AsRock said:


> check 1.8.2 of the manual, all so try resetting the bios and make sure the jumper is in the correct position.



A yes, thank you, somehow missed that...

No bulging caps earth-dog, but the MB has been returned to warranty center. Lucky me, i've got a spare MSI Z97 Gaming 3. It's not as preferable as Asus Z97-AR, as it lacks SLI support and does not have a display port, but whatever, it's even a full ATX one, so i will keep it.


----------

